
Political Detox Week on Hacker News - dsr12
https://thefeedbackloop.xyz/political-detox-week-on-hacker-news/
======
chippy
The week is over:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13131251)

